# Most efficient way to improve my general game.



## itsjantore (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi.

I'm looking into new ways to improve my own gameplay. I play at a 3rd div. level in Norway, and we're trying to set up a team for the next season.

I lift weights, and got the physique in check. Cutting down a few lbs. at the moment. 

So, playing at this level, there's obviously lots and lots of room to improve, but where does one start? What would be most beneficial to me and my team?

I'm the biggest player on my team at 6'5 and around 215lbs, and I play a forward/c role. I'm not very comfortable playing low post, other than rebounding, where I do very good numbers.

Offensively I like to play midrange, do screens and bankshots, together with a lot of cutting, which I probably shouldnt do, since I usually outsize the guy that defend me. 

So might that be the solution? To do a lot of work on my footwork and postmoves?


----------

